# PHP FTP file upload



## checkitout (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi,

I am trying to set up a web development site that allows users to upload files, but there is a 2mb limit on my server that I don't think I can change. It's a shared hosting account, so I'm not getting my hopes up. I've already tried .htaccess and it gave me a 500 error. I contact the hosting company to see if it was possible for them to change php.ini for me or something, I'm guessing they're gonna say no.

I was wondering if it would make a difference if I used FTP. Probably not, because the file still has to go through the form and get posted?

Is there any way to do what I'm trying to accomplish?

Btw, I am creating this for a very specific group of users (in an office) that are all using IE, which has built in support for ftp, right? Not sure what this entails, I don't use IE, but I read this in another thread. I'm going to look into that now.

Any thoughts on my large file upload dilemma are appreciated!


Thank!!

Jess


----------

